# need help with 14060



## ammontagano (Dec 11, 2009)

benign lesion removed from left upper eyelid

a bilobar rotational flap from the nasal bridge was fashioned with a 15 blade and westcott scissors and this was rotated to fill the medial half of the defect.  The flap was elevated and placed into position.  Anchoring sutures were made to the deep soft tissue for placement for the lateral half of the wound.

A 1cm wide advancement flap was fashioned horizontally in the eyelid.  Incision was made w/ a 15 blade and the flap was elevated w/ wescott scissors.The flap was advanced medially.  Anchoring sutures were placed.

Dr charged 14060/LT and 14060/51LT.  Shouldn't 11640/E1 be billed also for the removal of the lesion?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Dec 11, 2009)

*TRIPLICATE post*

This is posted on at least 3 forums.  Please post only once to get the best response. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## elenax (Dec 14, 2009)

the excision is included in the flap code 14060.


----------

